# BEST GingerBread Showcase ROM?



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

I was just wondering, what is the best gingerbread ROM for the showcase? I am SOOOO sick ord this audio lag when I am listening to music so any ROM or MODs will be considered to fix this.


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

Why not go with a ics rom? I currently am on aokp milestone 5.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

hello i would suggest tsm rezzurection its fast and looks good.


----------

